# Stancestans Joins the Hardware Team



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Please Welcome Stancestans to the Hardware Team:thumb:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome to the team


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

:whistling: Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

welcome to the Team! !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations welcome aboard


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations dude :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, man! :thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your appointment.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Hardware Team.....congratulations!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the team! :thumb:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations Stancestans on making it to the Team! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the team Stancestans, good to have you aboard







.....


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

And that's WereBo, our in house werewolf/enforcer. We send him to talk to you if you misbehave or break the rules. :grin: :devil:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> And that's WereBo, our in house werewolf/enforcer. We send him to talk to you if you misbehave or break the rules. :grin: :devil:


And 'Keeper of the Repository for Retired, Unwanted and Unusual Smilies' :lol:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You got that right. Sorry for not including that in your resume. :lol:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe... No problem, they're up to 911 now but I think there's a couple of duplicates somewhere :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Emergency services


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hehehehe... No problem, they're up to 911 now but I think there's a couple of duplicates somewhere :grin:


I stole a couple.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Be careful to what you admit to....
















:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:4-outaher :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well we have had a discussion and you have maintained a reasonable response in regards to your attitude, this indicates a mature frame of mind and with this in mind I think you have the makings of a good contributor, if you graduate and go on, there is a great opportunity for forensic science in computing, there is soo much more to the registry, it's why most of our clients (govm't inc) do not use any AV, and no you have no idea how to remove registry entries (the point is you should not be doing this in the first place) flagged by a doggy reg cleaner (all of them). I welcome you and look forward to your contributions.

Asked by a student what is the difference between knowledge and experience, the response was:- knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit, experience is knowing not to use it in a fruit salad.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that you've joined the Hardware Team


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A belated public welcome Stancestans!

@ Corday... I had visions of Batman in a fist fight when I saw your last post... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:facepalm: :lol:


----------

